# Changing water pump on 96



## Browser (Dec 26, 2003)

Hi,

Has anyone replaced their water pump on a 1996'ish Altima? Mine went bad yesterday and I need to replace it. I checked the service manual and it starts out by saying remove the generator and the A/C compressor!

The generator is no problem, but the A/C? I don't have R/R/R equipment to drain the refrigerant out of the system. Is there some way to deal with that without spending a lot (aside from just releasing it)? Or, is there another way get the pump off that doesn't deal with the compressor?

Thanks!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

To change the water pump you only need to remove the alternator. I do recommend only unbolting the compressor from the block and then pull it away and secure it. I also recommend changing the thermostat at the same time. Try picking up the Haynes manual it has a little less involved repair procedures.

Troy


----------

